# Void Jeep warranty???



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Will Jeep honor their warranty if a snow plow is installed?

What would you spec the Jeep out with if you were going with a new Jeep Wrangler? 6 cylinder is a must.

What size plow? What make of plow is best suited for a Jeep?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you-


----------



## DJDarknez (Nov 13, 2004)

I'm about 99% sure you'll void the warranty.

Jeeps arn't really made for plowing, though they are (especially Wranglers) perfect for driveways or tight places.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

You *MAY* void *PARTS* of the warranty, ie you break a front spring or something obviously it's not going to be covered but if say the radio stops working it will be covered. Plus it all depends on the dealership some will cover things that others won't.

If you do get it I would recommend some air shocks/springs for the front and a 6.5-7 foot plow. Snoway would probably be the best bet because of weight and the sweet down pressure. A Meyer Two-Meter would work, as well as the Fisher Homesteader or the Western Suburbanite.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

For a jeep wrangler the Blizzard 680lt is the plow to go with. Just don't try to used it like a big truck. Take little bites. Its not a heavy duty plow or a heavy duty truck. But they are great for driveways.


----------

